# Electrical Issues



## Rowe-75 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys and gals! New to the forum, first GTO and first post.

I've done some searching on the interwebs but am coming up empty handed.

I bought a 2006 manual with 110K on it this last Saturday. Left the dealer and everything seemed to be fine. It was a 4 hour drive back from the dealer when I noticed the interior lights didn't work. When I got it home I noticed the interior fuse was not there. No biggie, put a new one in right? Wrong. I put the new fuse in for the interior and started driving her to work this morning. Turn signals quit working. Pulled over and popped a new fuse in for the turn signals. Drove about 3 minutes and the turn signals stopped working again. (dome lights kept working). Pulled over again and this time I pulled the dome light fuse and put another new one in for the signals. Signals worked just fine from the dealership to home with out a dome light fuse but it is still blowing the turn signal fuse without the dome light fuse in place... 

Any ideas? 

The car has the factory stereo and doesn't appear to have any electrical work done. I also noticed that when putting on the hazards, they "click" like they are working but they arent flashing and nothing flashes on the dash. This occurs when the turn signal fuse is good and blown.


----------



## Rowe-75 (Apr 1, 2013)

Update; Replaced the hazard fuse and turn signal fuse left the interior dome fuse out to recreate how it was set up at the dealer. Turn signal popped after 5 mins, hazards are working fine. What's should my next step be? Might as well throw all new fuses in at this point.. Hope I can figure it out before I take it to the GM certified stealership tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rowe-75 (Apr 1, 2013)

Update; Well I thought I had it beat. Went over 36 hours with the new fuses before they blew. 

Is this forum inactive...?


----------



## Muadi (Apr 3, 2013)

Not sure that it is inactive, but your problem may be a bit vexing.

If you put in all fuses, and start your car, can you let it idle in the driveway and not blow any fuses? Trying to find out if it is use of certain items only, or if it is a timing thing. If you blow a fuse with it just idling it may point to some other issue.

If none blow while idling, open your door to activate the dome light... wait a bit and see what it does.

Just try and move slowly trying to identify what each action does.

I do know from some of the other threads that the BCM (body control module) has a wire bundle that rubs against some metal, possibly causing a short. The BCM is behind the glove box. You need to remove the glove box door to see it. I think the fix is to cut some large diameter hose a short length, slit it, and wrap the wire bundle with it....

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Rowe-75 (Apr 1, 2013)

Vexing for sure, And I appreciate your reply. 

It seems to pop randomly, but always while driving so there must be an exposed wire. 

The hunt begins! 

I've been doing lots of interwebs research and have complied a list of previously solved problem areas to start with. I'll keep ya posted. 

BTW, I bailed out of the dealership appointment... Just can't justify that yet.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There have been reports of wire chaffing behind the glove box, I would at least check there.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What he said^^^. The wiring goes to the BCM (Body Control Module) which controls pretty much all the functions that aren't the motor or trans. When it shorts to ground all kinds of gremlins appear and it can even take out that computer


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> There have been reports of wire chaffing behind the glove box, I would at least check there.


This would be my first step. The BCM is a grey box that is tucked away behind the glove box/kick panel on the lower passenger side dash. There is a metal frame that the wires can chaffe on. I mitigated this years ago when I done some looking around.


----------

